# Does Facebook Have A Phone Number?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Does Facebook have a phone number for tech support?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeffery said:


> Does Facebook have a phone number for tech support


Facebook · Customer service



  





+1 650 543-4800
Chat online with a representative

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Faceb...h+support&go=Submit&qs=ds&form=QBLH&scope=web


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Facebook · Customer service
> 
> View attachment 65797
> 
> ...


The post above seems to be fake....
There is no chat at the link above and no customer service at that phone number


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The post above seems to be fake....


It can't be fake...........I found it on the internet.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It can't be fake...........I found it on the internet.


LOL

To answer the original question: No, Facebook does not have a tech support phone number. The reason is very simple: You are not their customer; you're the product they deliver to their customers. You're a commodity, and they don't care about you at all, except in an abstract way as one very tiny, completely dispensable piece of the product they sell. If they have to pay for tech support to keep you, in particular, happily using their platform, they'd just as soon you went away so they can allocate their resources in a more profitable way. I realize this sounds cynical, but actually it's just the realistic cost of using their platform for free.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

BR-549 ?
Dsmythe


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

From WikiHow


> Unfortunately, there is no way to directly contact Facebook–you can't call, text, email, or otherwise speak to an employee or affiliate of Facebook. You can, however, use Facebook's Help Center to diagnose and report a problem with your account.


https://www.wikihow.com/Contact-Facebook



> 1. Open the Facebook Help Center webpage.
> 2. Review the *options toolbar* at the top of the screen.
> 3. Select a relevant section.
> 4. Follow Facebook's on-screen instructions.


Like Backwoodsman7 said: You are the product, you're not their customer.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I see people all the time that bytch and complain about how facebook did this or facebook did that and i just shake my head and laugh . as backwoodsman stated you are not the customer the advertisers are the customers and you are the product they are selling.


----------

